# MTB - 5/20/09 Nass RAW



## bvibert (May 18, 2009)

Looking to ride out of Stone on Wednesday after work anyone else in?


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2009)

If my stupid little bolt comes in tomorrow, I might be in. Are you committed to riding out of Stone?


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

I'm not married to Stone.  The group I rode with last Wednesday said they might be hitting Stone this week, so I thought I might hook up with them.  I haven't heard anything definite though (haven't asked).


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm not married to Stone.  The group I rode with last Wednesday said they might be hitting Stone this week, so I thought I might hook up with them.  I haven't heard anything definite though (haven't asked).



Was kind of hoping to do basically what you guys did last week, but deeper into Sessions, and on the tail end of the ride. But this is your ride so I don't mind following either. I just want to effin ride!!!!


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

I could go for that too.  I'll let you know at some point before the ride.


----------



## rueler (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys!! My crew will be riding from Stone Road at about 6pm on Wednesday night. The sun is staying out until after 8 now, so we'll have a decent amount of time for a good loop. You're more than welcome to join. I will probably be there a bit earlier to do a pre-ride if you wanna do that too. 

I was planning on primarily doing the East Side of Stone...BUT, there are rumblings of having me show the "NEW" goods, which are on the other side of the road. These would be very new to you guys and would have to remain off the gps radar screen for a bit.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

New stuff is certainly interesting.  I take it that's the stuff you were telling me about last week?

Thanks for the update.


----------



## rueler (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> New stuff is certainly interesting.  I take it that's the stuff you were telling me about last week?
> 
> Thanks for the update.



Probably the stuff I told you about last week...but, it's getting longer by the day!


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

Scott, I may see you at 6.  Don't wait around though.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

bvibert likes men now :/


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> bvibert likes men now :/



Riding tonight little grumpy one?


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

can't dude, visiting the relations today


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> bvibert likes men now :/



Why the hate?

I haven't said you looked like a hot chick lately....


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

So, it looks like Stone at 6 pm.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

Still no part. :angry: Might be hard tailing it tonight. This is going to be ugly. Brian - I'll call you if I decide to bail.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Still no part. :angry: Might be hard tailing it tonight. This is going to be ugly. Brian - I'll call you if I decide to bail.



Bah. I'm out. Doubt I'll get home in time to be able to see what state the Jamis is in. I'll just wait for tomorrow I guess (hopefully).


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bah. I'm out. Doubt I'll get home in time to be able to see what state the Jamis is in. I'll just wait for tomorrow I guess (hopefully).



Time for a another bike, missing a lot of riding early in the season;-)

I'll probably be there tomorrow night around 6. Bring the hardtail so I have a chance of keeping up


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bah. I'm out. Doubt I'll get home in time to be able to see what state the Jamis is in. I'll just wait for tomorrow I guess (hopefully).



Wuss!


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Why the hate?
> 
> I haven't said you looked like a hot chick lately....



haven't you noticed I've been hating on all my dudes lately.... 


Well, everyone but Pat. He's the cool one of the group.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> haven't you noticed I've been hating on all my dudes lately....
> 
> 
> Well, everyone but Pat. He's the cool one of the group.



Yes, actually I have.  That's cause you're a poo poo head.


----------

